# fontes AA sous X ? + problemes d'emerge

## dju`

bonjour,

je viens juste d'installer une nouvelle gentoo, mais sous X je n'ai pas les fontes anti aliasées. comment faut-il en activer le rendu ?

j'en profite pour signaler 2 erreurs lors des emerge :

1- app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.2

les scripts build-docbook-catalog-4.2 et build-docbook-catalog-4.1.2 sont les memes et concernent la version 4.1.2. lors de l'emerge de la 4.2, l'installation des docbooks se passe bien mais leur inscription au catalogue ne marche evidemment pas.

2- dev-util/dmake-4.1-r1

je laisse le log de l'emerge, il y a surement un probleme puisque le binaire n'est pas créé.

```

emerge dmake

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) dev-util/dmake-4.1-r1 to /

>>> md5 ;-) dmake-v4.1-src-export.all-unknown-all.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking dmake-v4.1-src-export.all-unknown-all.tar.gz

>>> Source unpacked.

dmake.c: Dans la fonction « main »:

dmake.c:123: AVERTISSEMENT: type retourné de « main » n'est pas «int »

objects/sysintf.o(.text+0x697): In function `Get_temp':

: the use of `tempnam' is dangerous, better use `mkstemp'

objects/runargv.o(.text+0xc2): In function `runargv':

: `sys_errlist' is deprecated; use `strerror' or `strerror_r' instead

objects/runargv.o(.text+0x6f): In function `runargv':

: référence indéfinie vers « errno »

objects/runargv.o(.text+0xbb): In function `runargv':

: référence indéfinie vers « errno »

objects/runargv.o(.text+0x11c): In function `runargv':

: référence indéfinie vers « errno »

collect2: ld a retourné 1 code d'état d'exécution

>>> Install dmake-4.1-r1 into /var/tmp/portage/dmake-4.1-r1/image/ category dev-util

>>> dobin: making dmake executable...

install: Ne peut évaluer `dmake' par stat(): Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

doins: warning, skipping directory startup/unix

man:

strip:

>>> Completed installing into /var/tmp/portage/dmake-4.1-r1/image/

>>> Merging dev-util/dmake-4.1-r1 to /

--- /usr/

--- /usr/bin/

--- /usr/share/

--- /usr/share/man/

--- /usr/share/man/man1/

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/dmake.1.gz

--- /usr/share/dmake/

--- /usr/share/dmake/startup/

>>> /usr/share/dmake/startup/config.mk

>>> /usr/share/dmake/startup/startup.mk

>>> Safely unmerging already-installed instance...

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/man/man1/dmake.1.gz

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/dmake/startup/startup.mk

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/dmake/startup/config.mk

--- !empty dir /usr/share/man/man1

--- !empty dir /usr/share/man

--- !empty dir /usr/share/dmake/startup

--- !empty dir /usr/share/dmake

--- !empty dir /usr/share

--- !empty dir /usr/bin

--- !empty dir /usr

>>> original instance of package unmerged safely.

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> dev-util/dmake-4.1-r1 merged.

>>> Recording dev-util/dmake in "world" favorites file...

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

```

----------

## -JeaN-

Peut etre que ça résoud le problème :

```
emerge xft

emerge freetype
```

----------

## yaubi

A cette question, j'aimerais en apporter trois autres, du même genre :

- comment obtenir l'antialiasing pour les applicatiosn gtk1 ?

- comment obtenir l'antialiasing pour les documents abiword et gnumeric ?

- il me semble que mozilla antialiase ses polices ... pourquoi pas chez moi ? pourtant j'ai bien la dernière version. J'ai beau installer, désinstaller, trifouiller partout, je ne trouve rien sur ce sujet. 

Des idées ? merci !  :Smile: 

Yoann

----------

## Bobbie

 *yaubi wrote:*   

> A cette question, j'aimerais en apporter trois autres, du même genre :
> 
> - comment obtenir l'antialiasing pour les applicatiosn gtk1 ?
> 
> - comment obtenir l'antialiasing pour les documents abiword et gnumeric ?
> ...

 

apps gtk1: c'est pas possible a moins d'utiliser un vieux hack qui s'appelle gdkxft mais c'est pas recommande

abiword et numeric: ce sont des applis gtk1. attendre la version gtk2 ou utiliser des versions cvs

Pour l'instant c'est quelque peu le bordel avec les fontes car:

- Kde 3.1 utilise Xft1 (/etc/X11/XftConfig) , l'ancetre de Xft2

- gnome 2.2 utilise Xft2/fontconfig, ce qui a terme sera utilise par tout le monde

- de base y'a des ptits problemes de fontes potentiel si on lance des applis gnome2 sans lancer tout gnome2 (par exemple sous fluxbox,wmaker,etc). C'est resolvable en editant les fichier ~/.gtkrc* ou utiliser le package gnome-theme-switch (switch2 pour lancer)

- le rendu des fontes est diffferent avec la version 2.1.3 de freetype selon qu'on utilise USE="smooth" et/ou qu'on active le BCI dans l'ebuild freetype. En essayant toutes les combinaisons possibles (4), je suis pas arrive a a voir des fontes non AA pour les tailles 8 a 15 et AA au dela a la fois sous gnome 2.2 ET KDE 3.1. 

en cas de probleme:

emerge xft freetype fontconfig

fc-cache -v en tant que root ca peu pas faire de mal

fc-list pour voir les fontes reconnues par xft2

Bref ca sera nettement moins bordelique quand toutes les applis utiliseront xft2/fontconfig

----------

## yaubi

OK, merci. Donc si j'ai bien compris, il faut attendre que tout ça décante un peu, se standardise et surtout se stabilise. 

Je trouve étonnant que la gestion des polices ne soit pas plus avancée. C'est pourtant un sujet important dès lors que l'on veut afficher du texte sous X (donc dans la majorité des cas). Mais bon, "tout vient à qui sait attendre" dit-on !  :Smile: 

En revanche, concernant Mozilla, je suis assez ennuillé de ne pas profiter de l'antialiasing pour les polices de l'interface (les pages web, c'est ok par contre). J'utilise Mozilla dans 50% des cas (web, mail, irc, etc ...) donc un peu d'ergonomie ne serait pas pour me déplaire  :Smile:  Surtout que j'ai pu gouter un peu de l'AA pour Mozilla il y a quelques temps, et puis après pfiout !!! disparu  :Sad: 

Merci d'avance pour toutes suggestions.

Yoann

----------

## Bobbie

La gestion des fontes est tres avancee avec les xft2/fontconfig et les dernieres version de freetype. La qualite du rendu est au moins aussi bonne que windows qd c'est bien configure. C'est le merdier de la situation actuelle que j'ai decris plus haut qui peut donner l'impression du contraire  :Smile: . Dans qq mois ca seras plus qu'un souvenir.

Pour mozilla il utilise xtf2/fontconfig donc tu devrais avoir du AA. regarde le fichier ~/.fonts.conf et verifie que l'AA soit pas desactive pour les tailles de police > 8 et < 15. si c'est le cas efface le fichier. Dans ton mozilla t'a pas les police de taille > 15 AA et celle < 15 pas AA par hasard ? Tu peux aussi verifier que dans la liste des polices mozilla tu as les mmemes nom qu'avec la commande fc-list pour etre sur que mozilla utilise xtf2.

Pour ma part et pour la lisibilite j'AA pas les polices < 15.

----------

## DuF

Je pense que le débat sur l'AA est un faux débat. Car bien souvent je trouve le rendu à l'écran plus grade avec des fontes AA, tout simplement que ça fait un effet flou sur des polices déjà pas belles à la base. Alors que sans AA, avec une vraie police bien travaillée on a quelque chose de net, même très net, malheureusement les polices c'est pas évident à faire, c'est beaucoup de travail....

Je ne veux pas dire que c'est moins bien, mais différent, peut être un peu plus doux à la longue, mais il faut vraiment bien choisir ses fonts AA, car sinon ça rend plus crade je trouve !

----------

## Bobbie

Absolument d'accord. L'AA c'est bien pour les fontes a partir d'une certaine taille (> 15 et < 8 ). Pour les tailles courantes c'est bien plus lisible sans AA et ca eclate moins les yeux (pour les poilice de qualite : arial , verdana etc). D'ailleurs c'est ce que fais windoze.

 Avec les dernieres versions de freetype + les bons patchs qui vont bien, le rendu est vraiment nikel que ce soit avec ou sans AA.

----------

## dju`

apres moult emerge (freetype, xft, fontconfig, qt, xfree...) rien n'a changé : seules sont aliasées les fontes AA dans les pages web affichées par konqueror et les mails de kmail. Partout ailleurs, interfaces et menus des applis qt, applis gtk2, pas de AA. pourtant, fc-list m'affiche pourtant une floppée de fontes, j'ai bien load freetype et load type1, mes fontpaths sont corrects.

vous avez des suggestions ?

----------

## arlequin

Sans vouloir dire de conneries, KDE et les applis qui gravitent autour utilise la version 1 de xft, alors que Gnome et co. (tout ce qui exploite Gtk2 en fait), utilisent la version 2.x de xft... donc faut voir de ce côté.

J'ai pas de meilleurs idées, désolé   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dju`

ce qui est bizarre quand meme, c'est que c'est une nouvelle installation de gentoo 1.4_rc2, depuis le stage 1. j'ai fait que suivre le guide d'installation. cette procédure ne conduit pas à l'AA des fontes par défaut ? peut-etre que ca vient de mes flags USE ?

emerge info :

USE="x86 oss 3dnow avi crypt cups encode gif jpeg kde libg++ mmx mpeg ncurses nls pdflib png quicktime spell xml2 xmms xv zlib gdbm berkdb slang readline arts svga java X sdl gpm tcpd pam libwww ssl python imlib oggvorbis gtk qt motif opengl aalib acpi alsa apache2 -apm cdr dvd esd flash gtk2 -gnome imap lcms maildir mozilla mikmod perl sasl scanner tcltk tetex tiff truetype usb"

si vous voyez qqchose qui cloche...

----------

## DuF

euh non je ne crois pas que ce soit une install de gentoo 1.4-rc2 qui conduise à avoir l'AA par défaut !

Sinon pour avoir les applis avec AA, il faut avoir xft2 et des applis qui supportent d'avoir les fontes AA, pour le moment y en n'a pas énormément !

Pour ton USE je ne vois rien d'anormal qui peut empêcher d'avoir les fontes AA dans les applis prévues à cet effet (tu peux tester xchat2, il a les fontes AA) !

Tu peux mettre ça dans ton ~/.bashrc :

```
GDK_USE_XFT=1
```

Et vérifier que tu as un fichier 

```
~/.gtkrc-2.0
```

----------

## dju`

bon, finalement j'ai tout émergé en stable, et la ca marche  :Smile: 

----------

